# Bruhhh...people on twitter are having a legit debate over who has a better running knee strike..Kenny Omega..or Mandy Rose 😂



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Mandy Fucking Rose. Listen, Mandy Rose is probably top 5 hottest women in WWE ever. 

But to say she has a better running knee..or V Trigger is absolutely ludacris.

And here I was thinking most are gonna side with Kenny, no some are saying Mandy's move is more realistic or convincing...what?!

I think these people want Mandy to squeeze them by her thighs. Even at the risk of cutting air flow.

But screw it! I'll run the poll.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574960728552837120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575145100468015115


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mandy >>>>>>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Alan Angels wouldn't kick out of Mandy's


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OP, please make poll public

if ever there was a 'troll-catcher' poll


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, Mandy
Well, you came
And you gave without taking
But I sent you away
Oh, Mandy
Well, you kissed me
And stopped me from shaking
And I need you today
Oh, Mandy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Still my fav V-Trigger ever just because of the camera angle. From the legendary 2017 G1 final.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Mandy's by a long shot. Hers looks real whereas Omega's looks theatrical and over-dramatic every time. Gotta love his skipping routine, grabbing his hair while making faces and pointing at the ropes he does right before he hits it. It's kind've nice that Mandy's is just called a running knee strike too instead of being named after something from a video game like Street Fighter, tons of originality there. Omega's always has the obvious leg slap going too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> Mandy's by a long shot. Hers looks real whereas Omega's looks theatrical and over-dramatic every time. Gotta love his skipping routine, grabbing his hair while making faces and pointing at the ropes he does right before he hits it. It's kind've nice that Mandy's is just called a running knee strike too instead of being named after something from a video game like Street Fighter, tons of originality there. Omega's always has the obvious leg slap going too.


it's called the 'kissed by a rose' bruv

like, pay attention and shit


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

This is why Gen Z is going to destroy the world. They’re serious when they say this shit.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mandy's cover looks like something you would see on OF LMAO. Perhaps with less or no clothes 

No I totally do not subscribe to anyone's page just what I have seen on reddit LMAO

Mandy is beautiful but I am more of a Jamie Hayter, Kris Statlander kind of guy. I have range I like Alexa Bliss and Britt Baker too.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Mandy's by a long shot. Hers looks real whereas Omega's looks theatrical and over-dramatic every time. Gotta love his skipping routine, grabbing his hair while making faces and pointing at the ropes he does right before he hits it. It's kind've nice that Mandy's is just called a running knee strike too instead of being named after something from a video game like Street Fighter, tons of originality there. Omega's always has the obvious leg slap going too.


The average salary of a clown is $62,429 and you're over here doing it for free.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I need that poll to be public, so I can start putting some people on ignore.

To Mandy Rose's credit her knee is good and she doesn't have the advantage of better sellers taking the move. With that said, you're crazy if you take this debate serious.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I need that poll to be public


I second this. @45banshee could you edit the voting results to be public? It'd be interesting to see who likes Oliviers street fighter skipping routine and who likes Mandy's knee strike.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

toon126 said:


> This is why Gen Z is going to destroy the world. They’re serious when they say this shit.


Not going to, they already doing every day.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Absolutely ridiculous question.

Of course it's Mandy.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

toon126 said:


> This is why Gen Z is going to destroy the world. They’re serious when they say this shit.


This makes me sad because it's true, with very few exceptions.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> This makes me sad because it's true, with very few exceptions.


Surely as a member of the younger generations yourself you can't honestly be suggesting that our world at large, parenting, economics, bigotry and other long standing issues from antiquated ways of doing things has benefitted from the boomers reign of terror over X, Y, Z and the kids now??


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have not voted yet but Mandy is up 

I would love to see Cornette discuss this debate. Him and Bryan


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mandy.

Twinkletoes looks terrible.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Surely as a member of the younger generations yourself you can't honestly be suggesting that our world at large, parenting, economics, bigotry and other long standing issues from antiquated ways of doing things has benefitted from the boomers reign of terror over X, Y, Z and the kids now??


I'm a bit dim so I didn't catch some of that but, uhhh, no? idk 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Mandy’s actually looks like a wrestling move rather than ballet.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm a bit dim so I didn't catch some of that but, uhhh, no? idk 🤷‍♂️


You think you're dim? From my interactions with you, I disagree. For one small example, you figured out there isn't an invisible man in the sky, that's an accomplishment in and of itself. Give yourself some credit dude 👍


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> Mandy’s actually looks like a wrestling move rather than ballet.


🤣 exactly. 

The real question isn't who has a better knee strike, but who has a better ring entrance. Which of these is the sexier and more badass way to come to the ring??


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

My vote is for Mandy Rose


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> 🤣 exactly.
> 
> The real question isn't who has a better knee strike, but who has a better ring entrance. Which of these is the sexier and more badass way to come to the ring??
> 
> ...


Kenny has the better ring entrance by a county mile. Like do you even Nnnnnnnnnooooorrrrrrrttttthhhhhhh Cccaarrrrrrolllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnaaaa bro?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I need that poll to be public, so I can start putting some people on ignore.
> 
> To Mandy Rose's credit her knee is good and she doesn't have the advantage of better sellers taking the move. With that said, you're crazy if you take this debate serious.


I hate the SJW who believe everything is another chance to show how woke they are.

Her knee looks good, but Kenny’s V-Trigger is the best knee in the business. Period.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> Kenny has the better ring entrance by a county mile. Like do you even Nnnnnnnnnooooorrrrrrrttttthhhhhhh Cccaarrrrrrolllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnaaaa bro?


🤣 love it! The worst ring entrance of all time combined with the worst ring announcer of all time announcing it.

I have spent some time myself in Noooooorrrrrth Care-lina! _justin roberts pronunciation_ and no one there has ever heard of this guy, sort've like before AEW was a thing.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Twitter Wrestling space is weird. Don't get me wrong there's a lot of sound people to interact with but they're overshadowed by the clout chasing weirdos who just say odd shit like this to get attention.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, Cornette has done a number on some people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575227683935780865


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Now Kenny's is definitely better as a wrestling move but it's far more fun watching Mandy do it


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

There's nothing to debate. Don't even waste time acknowledging those trolls on Twitter... How the hell is Mandy Rose (lol) even in the same conversation as Kenny Omega.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can understand disliking Omega. I can understand hating his comedy bullshit. I can understand hating his facials. I can understand the lack of psychology. I can understand hating that he let Alan Angels have 6 minutes with him.

But you’re just being disingenuous when you try and pretend that Omega doesn’t do the “MOVEZ!!!1!!!” better than basically everyone else in the business, outside of 3-4 people on the planet.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I dislike Omega intensely and was pretty sure this was a troll topic going in, as I don't watch WWE regularly and haven't seen Many Rose do it, but after seeing a clip it's honestly closer than I thought it would be. Omega's obviously is thrown with more speed and explosiveness, but he does it a bit overly theatrically and Mandy's seems to look like it actually hits, at least in the clip I saw.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, one difference is that one of the two is actually currently allowed to show up on her TV show and do the move.

The other is accused of trying to steal someone’s dog.

Just sayin’.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494482532544524292
Mandys looks more legit. Kenny builds the drama more with his. Mandy doesn’t signal her finish but probably 2/10 times. The other 8 she just lays someone out. Kenny adds the theatrics and build up to it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Both look great to me.

I think a lot of it has to do with the opponent selling the move. Joey Janela’s was awesome.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Based on the videos in this thread I'm going with Mandy.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Voted Mandy just because she isn't dramatic with it and simply just does the move without letting anyone see it coming, which I wish more wrestlers would do instead of pandering to the crowd.

Both Mandy and Kenny do it with great impact though. Was just now watching a compilation of Kenny doing the V Trigger and I liked the one where Penta was flying off of the ropes and Kenny caught him with the knee as he landed down. Some of the V Triggers Kenny got a little sloppy with. Like when he missed Rey Fenix or hit a guy in the back instead of the head. He was doing too much in those moments basically.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love this place. Mandy> Kenny Omega.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

People on Twitter are not the brightest individuals on the planet, let them have this pointless debate.


otbr87 said:


> You think you're dim? From my interactions with you, I disagree. For one small example, you figured out there isn't an invisible man in the sky, that's an accomplishment in and of itself. Give yourself some credit dude 👍


Well thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Mandy's looks believable while Kenny's just looks low impact like many of his moves. His stupid mannerisms before he does it kills the look too.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

They’re both pretty good.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

If we are going to have a real debate then
Jumping Punch: OC > Roman Reigns
Spear: Ricky Starks > Everyone


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The answer is EASILY Kenny Omega having the better Knee Strike.

How in the heck is Mandy Rose winning the poll, and why did only 38% get the answer right?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> How in the heck is Mandy Rose winning the poll, and why did only 38% get the answer right?


Who cares really. It just means that there's more dumb mfers in here. For all we know it's the jerk crew using their alt accounts voting for a meaningless poll.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can’t tell if the people voting Mandy are true idiots who believe she’s better or if they’re just joking.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I can’t tell if the people voting Mandy are true idiots who believe she’s better or if they’re just joking.


Or maybe it's because she's going up against someone who they despise just because the man with the tennis racket tells them to.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> I hate the SJW who believe everything is another chance to show how woke they are.
> 
> Her knee looks good, but Kenny’s V-Trigger is the best knee in the business. Period.


Kota's knee strikes are pretty great as well.


Prized Fighter said:


> If we are going to have a real debate then
> Jumping Punch: OC > Roman Reigns
> Spear: Ricky Starks > Everyone


Suicide Dive: Darby > Everyone.. Other people should just stop doing the move tbh dude is in a league of his own on that one.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I love this place. Mandy> Kenny Omega.


It’s not about who is greater? Hardcore Holly isn’t greater than damn near anyone, but he had one of the prettiest drop kicks there was. RVD was never Eddie in the ring, but his frog splash was one of a kind. Nikki Bella throws a better forearm than most men in any of the companies.

Mandy throws a legit looking knee that she makes look legit because she connects hard and doesn’t get goofy with the build


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look, there are a lot of things I like about Mandy over Omega. 

Her running knee is not one of them.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

wwetna1 said:


> *It’s not about who is greater*? Hardcore Holly isn’t greater than damn near anyone, but he had one of the prettiest drop kicks there was. RVD was never Eddie in the ring, but his frog splash was one of a kind. Nikki Bella throws a better forearm than most men in any of the companies.
> 
> Mandy throws a legit looking knee that she makes look legit because she connects hard and doesn’t get goofy with the build


You get it! You get it!








I love you.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Both look awesome honesty. I call it a Tie.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

I vote Mandy just to annoyed neckbeards


----------



## babyeatermax (Sep 2, 2016)

AEW was when a lot of people saw Kenny Omega wrestle for the first time and they were severely disappointed. This is the guy Meltzer keeps giving 7 stars to? Nah, he's alright, but he aint what they were hyping him up to be. Yeah, Mandy Rose does the move better. I think a couple wrestlers do that running knee better than Omega.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> It’s not about who is greater? Hardcore Holly isn’t greater than damn near anyone, but he had one of the prettiest drop kicks there was. RVD was never Eddie in the ring, but his frog splash was one of a kind. Nikki Bella throws a better forearm than most men in any of the companies.
> 
> Mandy throws a legit looking knee that she makes look legit because she connects hard and doesn’t get goofy with the build


Bob Holly had a beautiful dropkick.

Shout out to Mark Jindrak/Marco Corleone on the dropkick front as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m just going to ignore this thread going forward. Jesus Christ the ridiculousness…


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m just going to ignore this thread going forward. Jesus Christ the ridiculousness…


Que the ridiculousness theme.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll admit Mandy Rose's knee strike is nice, I haven't been watching NXT so this is the first time I see it. I still think Kenny Omega does the knee better than anyone, it looks like it kills the opponent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'll admit Mandy Rose's knee strike is nice, I haven't been watching NXT so this is the first time I see it. I still think Kenny Omega does the knee better than anyone, it looks like it kills the opponent.


He lifts his with such a vicious power and speed that you’d expect their head to pop off. Lol


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Another vote for the person who doesn't make stupid faces, prance and frolic before doing the move.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

bdon said:


> He lifts his with such a vicious power and speed that you’d expect their head to pop off. Lol


It's sick. My only problem is that he uses it too much and opponents tend to undersell it, kick out of like 10 knees. It should be used like a second finisher not as a false finish move, or just a signature move.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Bob Holly had a beautiful dropkick.
> 
> Shout out to Mark Jindrak/Marco Corleone on the dropkick front as well.


Oh yeah I remember watching his in Lucha Libre USA on MTV2 and he could get up.

I mean if we are talking moves, KO has a senton bomb that is every bit as good as Jeff Hardy too


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Oh yeah I remember watching his in Lucha Libre USA on MTV2 and he could get up.
> 
> I mean if we are talking moves, KO has a senton bomb that is every bit as good as Jeff Hardy too


He does indeed he's always been a heck of an athlete despite issues people may have with his body.

Sean O'Haire had a dope senton bomb. 

Some people just do certain things really well regardless of how good or bad they may be overall in the ring or as performers.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The people have spoken. Mandy Rose destroying Kenny so far.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's sick. My only problem is that he uses it too much and opponents tend to undersell it, kick out of like 10 knees. It should be used like a second finisher not as a false finish move, or just a signature move.


How many people have kicked out of Mandy's?

/thread


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mandy Rose has the better and legit running knee strike. Not one single person on NXT 2.0 has kicked out after she nails you with it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm glad that Mandy is using 'Kiss The Rose' as her finisher instead of 'The Bed of Roses'.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Kenny lost to a girl.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I never liked the Kenny one, it looks way to over the top. But most of his moves do. The dude is pretty overrated.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> 🤣 exactly.
> 
> The real question isn't who has a better knee strike, but who has a better ring entrance. Which of these is the sexier and more badass way to come to the ring??
> 
> ...


The real question is...who did a better cartwheel?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

So… Mandy’s is better without all the bullshit build up, but Kenny’s looks like it hits harder. So it really depends what you like, dunnit?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mister Abigail said:


> So… Mandy’s is better without all the bullshit build up, but Kenny’s looks like it hits harder. So it really depends what you like, dunnit?


Oh, come on, you're not new around here you know that peoples opinions aren't valid and the only reason anybody would say anything one way or the other is if they are a "AEW cultist" or an "E-Drone"

In all seriousness, you're correct it is a matter of personal preference and not much else.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Oh, come on, you're not new around here you know that peoples opinions aren't valid and the only reason anybody would say anything one way or the other is if they are a "AEW cultist" or an "E-Drone"
> 
> In all seriousness, you're correct it is a matter of personal preference and not much else.


You’re correct. FUCK MANDY AND FUCK KENNY.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mister Abigail said:


> You’re correct. FUCK MANDY AND FUCK KENNY.


 That's right now we're on the right track. EVERYONE SUCKS.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> The real question is...who did a better cartwheel?


🤣 it's not the blonde haired cheerleader acrobat ballerina looking one, so I guess that means Mandy does the better cartwheel. Omega's cartwheel is pretty smooth though I've gotta give him credit, perhaps it was the nut twist that gave him the extra momentum 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> 🤣 it's not the blonde haired cheerleader acrobat ballerina looking one, so I guess that means Mandy does the better cartwheel. Omega's cartwheel is pretty smooth though I've gotta give him credit, perhaps it was the nut twist that gave him the extra momentum 🤷‍♂️


Mandy wins again. We need to make things more fair for Kenny. Ok…who kisses better guys?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> Mandy wins again. We need to make things more fair for Kenny. Ok…who kisses better guys?


Mandy again! OHHHHHHH YEEEEAH!!! MY PEACH! 🍑 even my man Otis is a better kisser 💋 


What I want to know is who's the fat guy with the thong in picture #3 that looks like he might be playing with himself? 🤔


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> Mandy again! OHHHHHHH YEEEEAH!!! MY PEACH! 🍑 even my man Otis is a better kisser 💋
> 
> 
> What I want to know is who's the fat guy with the thong in picture #3 that looks like he might be playing with himself? 🤔


I’m ignoring that Kenny put his pervy lips on my man, Cody. 😕

And this is the full gif………….


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> I’m ignoring that Kenny put his pervy lips on my man, Cody. 😕
> 
> And this is the full gif………….


I wonder who has the better crotch thrust, that guy or Mandy Rose? 😉 that dudes crotch thrust has more convincing power than Kenny's prancing knee lift.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Mandy is easily better. Kenny does fake wrestling with blow up dolls.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Same people who think John Cena can’t turn heel because he does a lot of make a wishes. People still think wrestling is real or they started watching wrestling in 2022? Same people voting a woman over a man…


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The obvious answer is Mandy Rose.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Just when I thought tribalism couldn't get more moronic it tops itself


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not a fan of Omega but naaa. In fact his running knees are so good that I have said for years that it should be his finisher. Cause logically nobody should wake up from it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I can’t tell if the people voting Mandy are true idiots who believe she’s better or if they’re just joking.


Big words from someone that claimed AEW would hit 2m viewers when they signed Punk and Bryan


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This poll, this thread and these Twitter marks are embarassing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Not a fan of Omega but naaa. In fact his running knees are so good that I have said for years that it should be his finisher. Cause logically nobody should wake up from it.


Exactly. You can hate the man, hate his personality, his comedy, his lack of psychology, or damn near anything about him in the ring, but when you start arguing his ability to “dO tHe MoVeZ!!!!111!!!”, you’re just being dishonest and not even attempting to have a conversation.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd like to see who voted. 100% guarantee it's split exactly by who loves or likes AEW and who hates/dislikes AEW and Kenny. 

But ideally this should put to rest forever that the AEW board is full of diehards who defend everything. There is definitely way more critical people in there nowadays, so no more bitching about that one. 

The argument against theatrics is weird though. Would the same argument apply if we called like Becky Lynch's version of the Rock Bottom better because it's just an impactful move, versus Rock himself who had more theatrics and setup for the move?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The poll result lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'd like to see who voted. 100% guarantee it's split exactly by who loves or likes AEW and who hates/dislikes AEW and Kenny.


Who do you think I voted for??


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bagelalmond said:


> Same people who think John Cena can’t turn heel because he does a lot of make a wishes. People still think wrestling is real or they started watching wrestling in 2022?* Same people voting a woman over a man*…


It's 2022, why isn't a girl allowed to be better than a guy?
Is this gonna be your line of thinking when a woman is elected the president?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

otbr87 said:


> Who do you think I voted for??


Let's just say if we had a "who does better strikes" between Kenny and Jenna Morasca and you'd vote for her probably


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> Let's just say if we had a "who does better strikes" between Kenny and Jenna Morasca and you'd vote for her probably


I had to look her up on youtube as I had no idea who she was other than the name sounding familiar. I saw a clip of her in Impact slapping Sharmell during a "wrestling" match. Well, Kenny does have a bit more moves in his arsenal, but she's a little less theatrical and the striking power is about the same 

C'mon now, what's the saying about a blind squirrel finding a nut?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I had to look her up on youtube as I had no idea who she was other than the name sounding familiar. I saw a clip of her in Impact slapping Sharmell during a "wrestling" match. Well, Kenny does have a bit more moves in his arsenal, but she's a little less theatrical and the striking power is about the same
> 
> C'mon now, *what's the saying about a blind squirrel finding a nut?*


I, I don't know, what is the saying?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I, I don't know, what is the saying?


The saying equates to I'd probably vote for Kenny Omega over Jenna Morasca.



Then again, possibly not?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> The saying equates to I'd probably vote for Kenny Omega over Jenna Morasca.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, possibly not?


I'm just gonna vote for the one I've heard of, NEITHER OF THEM!!!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I'm just gonna vote for the one I've heard of, NEITHER OF THEM!!!


I take it you don't watch AEW then?

Another sign of your advanced intelligence.

I knew I was right about you.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I take it you don't watch AEW then?
> 
> Another sign of your advanced intelligence.
> 
> I knew I was right about you.


Nahh, I watch AEdubya, Just don't really pay attention to the parts I don't like, and pay attention to the parts that I do like.
Told ya I was dim.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

otbr87 said:


> I had to look her up on youtube as I had no idea who she was other than the name sounding familiar. I saw a clip of her in Impact slapping Sharmell during a "wrestling" match. Well, Kenny does have a bit more moves in his arsenal, but she's a little less theatrical and the striking power is about the same
> 
> C'mon now, what's the saying about a blind squirrel finding a nut?


The Jenna/Sharmell match is one of the worst matches of all time speaking of which. Always fun to go back and watch a much younger Bryan Alvarez rant about how shit it was


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Twitter, like all social media, are cesspools. If you ever need proof, just bring up politics........


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Nahh, I watch AEdubya, Just don't really pay attention to the parts I don't like, and pay attention to the parts that I do like.
> Told ya I was dim.


Don't tell anyone else...but I watch some of it too ....fast forward is a great thing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> *Don't tell anyone else*...but I watch some of it too ....fast forward is a great thing.


I don't have to tell anyone, you just did, to the world, of WF


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

the correct answer is Dragon Lee.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A legit debate? An opinion posted on twitter isn't a debate even if it has retweets.

Somewhere else on the internet important discussions such as is Joe Biden riddled with dementia, who is the best pizza chain and is the Cats movie actually good or not is also happening.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The poll result didnt go as OP expected and I love it 😂😂


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The vast majority of the time the V Trigger looks like absolute garbage. Omega is one of those guys who has clearly never been in a fight in his entire life and never trained a legit martial art for even a single second of his life but tries to pretend he has. Moves like the V Trigger exemplify this. He executes it how goobers with no idea of what they're doing think you'd throw a knee strike.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The people getting emotionally worked up about this are the true losers of the poll.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Oh, come on, you're not new around here you know that peoples opinions aren't valid and the only reason anybody would say anything one way or the other is if they are a "AEW cultist" or an "E-Drone"
> 
> In all seriousness, you're correct it is a matter of personal preference and not much else.


At the same time you're not new here and know some folks will take any opportunity they can to dunk on "twinkle toes."

Also with the numbers this poll pulled I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of the weirdos who live almost exclusively in the women's fan threads made a brief excursion here.

Would love to see the votes go public.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

floyd2386 said:


> How many people have kicked out of Mandy's?
> 
> /thread


I thought we were debating the execution of the move not whether it's been kicked out of or not


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The vast majority of the time the V Trigger looks like absolute garbage. Omega is one of those guys who has clearly never been in a fight in his entire life and never trained a legit martial art for even a single second of his life but tries to pretend he has. Moves like the V Trigger exemplify this. He executes it how goobers with no idea of what they're doing think you'd throw a knee strike.


And you'd be wrong. 









Tyson


The industry pioneer in UFC, Bellator and all things MMA (aka Ultimate Fighting). MMA news, interviews, pictures, videos and more since 1997.




www.sherdog.com





Not saying he's amazing or anything, was just barely above the Amateur level, but the guy did train for MMA and had some fights and some wins, before realizing he didn't wanna get punched in the face for a living and went with his first love of wrestling.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> At the same time you're not new here and know some folks will take any opportunity they can to dunk on "twinkle toes."
> 
> Also with the numbers this poll pulled I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of the weirdos who live almost exclusively in the women's fan threads made a brief excursion here.
> 
> Would love to see the votes go public.


everything is a conspiracy to someone.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Mandy the GOAT running away with it.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

All this thread has done is inform me not to take Kenny Omega seriously for the rest of his career.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The people have spoken. Don't wanna see you Omega nerds around these ends again


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It also doesn't help that the guys who take the V Trigger don't really sell it and Kenny does the fucking move more times a match than a 90s big man did a clothesline


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> *The people have spoken.* Don't wanna see you Omega nerds around these ends again


And some said this
"KENNEH OMEGEH IS DEH BEST AROUND TEH WHORLD!(@!#)*$&!"


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I thought we were debating the execution of the move not whether it's been kicked out of or not


Nobody dares to kick out of Mandy's because it looks so legit. They're afraid she'll do it for real.

Joking aside, if we're debating execution, we should also take out of consideration the people taking the move because Kenny's would be even less impressive if the people taking his didn't bump like they do.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> everything is a conspiracy to someone.


No conspiracy that there's plenty of people here that hate Kenny with an odd passion and that Mandy Rose has a bunch of simps pulling pud in those "fan" threads.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> No conspiracy that there's plenty of people here that hate Kenny with an odd passion and that Mandy Rose has a bunch of simps pulling pud in those "fan" threads.


You're assuming that it's simply a matter of people hating Kenny and/or fantasizing about Mandy that caused the results of the poll. Essentially dismissing any notion that some people may just prefer the way Mandy does the move. That makes it seem like you think it's a conspiracy against Kenny.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You're assuming that it's simply a matter of people hating Kenny and/or fantasizing about Mandy that caused the results of the poll. Essentially dismissing any notion that some people may just prefer the way Mandy does the move. That makes it seem like you think it's a conspiracy against Kenny.


Not saying there aren't any but reading through some of the comments the Kenny haters are apparent, lots of people talking about twinkle toes, prancing, ballet, and "he wrestles blow up dolls!". Mandy's knee strike is good, no doubt, but @bdon knows what's up, one department Kenny doesn't lack in is the moves, and he's the best to do this one for sure.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

She does this move better than Mandy Rose and i’m deadass serious.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Not saying there aren't any but reading through some of the comments the Kenny haters are apparent, lots of people talking about twinkle toes, prancing, ballet, and "he wrestles blow up dolls!". Mandy's knee strike is good, no doubt, but @bdon knows what's up, one department Kenny doesn't lack in is the moves, and he's the best to do this one for sure.


There are like 6 or 8 posts in this thread who that mention any twinkle toes, blow up dolls, ballet as criticisms of Kenny or his execution of the move. That's like 8 percent of the thread currently. There are more posts accusing the people who chose Mandy's of being trolls, ignorant, tribalists, simps etc.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> No conspiracy that there's plenty of people here that hate Kenny with an odd passion and that Mandy Rose has a bunch of simps pulling pud in those "fan" threads.


There's plenty of people here that hate Mandy Rose with an odd passion and Kenny has a bunch of simps poking poo in these "fan" threads.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Big words from someone that claimed AEW would hit 2m viewers when they signed Punk and Bryan


It’s embarrassing that you found a connection between a V-trigger debate and a guesstimate on Punk and Bryan’s drawing power just for the sake of a “Got ya” moment that makes no sense whatsoever in this context. 

And what’s even more embarrassing is that I’m semi-certain that you voted Mandy and legit believe she does it better. So you deflected to ratings talk. 

But do you bruh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Not saying there aren't any but reading through some of the comments the Kenny haters are apparent, lots of people talking about twinkle toes, prancing, ballet, and "he wrestles blow up dolls!". Mandy's knee strike is good, no doubt, but @bdon knows what's up, one department Kenny doesn't lack in is the moves, and he's the best to do this one for sure.


You can dislike everything about him, but even Jim Cornette knows that Omega does the moves great. The debate isn’t about the psychology or anything else. It is, “Who does it better?”

Kenny’s knee wouldn’t look out of place in a big budget Hollywood kung-fu film. That’s how well he performs it.

Lament everything else you want about him, but the guy does the moves better than basically everyone else alive.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> It’s embarrassing that you found a connection between a V-trigger debate and a guesstimate on Punk and Bryan’s drawing power just for the sake of a “Got ya” moment that makes no sense whatsoever in this context.
> 
> And what’s even more embarrassing is that I’m semi-certain that you voted Mandy and legit believe she does it better. So you deflected to ratings talk.
> 
> But do you bruh.


It's simple, you're calling people idiots for having the opinion that Mandy does a better knee whilst saying something TRULY fucking stupid borne out of your AEW bias.

No actually, you're wrong. I voted Mandy cause it's funny seeing Omega fans cry


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> No actually, you're wrong. I voted Mandy cause it's funny seeing Omega fans cry


I mean that's kinda why this poll is nothing but silly. 

You'd have a good chunk of the form say Eva Marie is a better performer than Omega because of bias or general LOLs. The only way to really do this properly is to somehow poll wrestling fans who never watched Mandy or Kenny and have them vote on it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean that's kinda why this poll is nothing but silly.
> 
> You'd have a good chunk of the form say Eva Marie is a better performer than Omega because of bias or general LOLs. The only way to really do this properly is to somehow poll wrestling fans who never watched Mandy or Kenny and have them vote on it.


Why? Let's not act like the AEW fans even watch NXT and aren't just voting Omega based off him being AEW alone. It goes both ways, and either way seeing them both myself this isn't so cut and dry to just say "ugh, ofc Kenny does it better". But I don't care about thinking on it at a critical level when I can see Omega/AEW fans react to their precious best wrestler in the world being outdone by Mandy Rose


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Why? Let's not act like the AEW fans even watch NXT and aren't just voting Omega based off him being AEW alone. It goes both ways, and either way seeing them both myself this isn't so cut and dry to just say "ugh, ofc Kenny does it better". But I don't care about thinking on it at a critical level when I can see Omega/AEW fans react to their precious best wrestler in the world being outdone by Mandy Rose


Again, you admit to voting for her just to get a reaction out of the fans.

Hers is good. It isn’t Kenny’s knee, the best in the business and the one that everyone mimics, few come close to recreating.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OP, please make poll public
> 
> if ever there was a 'troll-catcher' poll


*Democracy prevails on Wrestlingforum.com! 







*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd take this poll with a grain of salt. A lot of cult of cornette guys just hate Kenny on here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'd take this poll with a grain of salt. A lot of cult of cornette guys just hate Kenny on here.


A poll of humans would also lean heavily in favor of believing Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Democracy prevails on Wrestlingforum.com!
> View attachment 134569
> *


Public poll! Public poll!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> A poll of humans would also lean heavily in favor of believing Neil Armstrong walked on the moon. Lol


…………. You don’t think a man walked on the moon? …..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Why? Let's not act like the AEW fans even watch NXT and aren't just voting Omega based off him being AEW alone. It goes both ways, and either way seeing them both myself this isn't so cut and dry to just say "ugh, ofc Kenny does it better". But I don't care about thinking on it at a critical level when I can see Omega/AEW fans react to their precious best wrestler in the world being outdone by Mandy Rose


That's the point, both probably do it to an extent which makes this kind of thing pretty useless overall outside of just using it to troll or something. If you got a bunch of Yankee fans and Red Sox fans and did a poll of who was better, Babe Ruth or Ted Williams, I'd expect a ton of bias there too.

I mean even though I think Kenny does it the best, Mandy does it really well, it's arguably her best move.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

bdon said:


> Again, you admit to voting for her just to get a reaction out of the fans.
> 
> Hers is good. It isn’t Kenny’s knee, the best in the business and the one that everyone mimics, few come close to recreating.


If a vote on a poll over who does a better knee is all it takes to be rattled, then maybe you need to ask yourself why that is

Everyone mimicks? Is this gonna be a KENTA copying Punk's GTS?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> And you'd be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes it even worse.

The way he executes all his strikes is horrendous. If he actually trained for it, thats insane considering how poor all of those moves look.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Mandy is by miles the bigger star!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The answer is Sheamus


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> 🤣 exactly.
> 
> The real question isn't who has a better knee strike, but who has a better ring entrance. Which of these is the sexier and more badass way to come to the ring??
> 
> ...


I actually reckon mandy could squat more than omega could.


----------



## AlexBerg (Nov 22, 2021)

If Mandy and her friend Sonya came to Punk locker room, then he would be knocked out in a few seconds, but world cruel...


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Mandy's looks like a 10-year-old trying not to hurt their younger sibling because their Mum will yell at them.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Omega and its not even close. Rose will eventually injure someone with that move. Omega actually knows how to land it safely.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kennnnnnyyy Ommmeeggggaaaa!!! >

Mandy is just a piss break that cant wrestle 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

deadcool said:


> its not even close.


Based on the poll result you are quite correct.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Based on the poll result you are quite correct.


Its a troll poll.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

As much as I'm loving the dubbalo tears it's obviously Omega. Though it does seem like he's pulled them back a bit since the New Japan days. Used to look like he would damn near kill Okada, Naito, Sanada etc.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I actually reckon mandy could squat more than omega could.


And I actually reckon that Omega gets more bitches than both of you combine, which is not that hard since you and obtr don't get any.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Good Bunny said:


>


Leg slapping right in the open 👎


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thread backfire.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> And I actually reckon that Omega gets more bitches than both of you combine, which is not that hard since you and obtr don't get any.


Kenny’s not going to fuck you.

Actually, put a Pokemon mask on and he might.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

ROOOOOOSE TRIGGGGGERRRRR


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

ceeder said:


> Kenny’s not going to fuck you.
> 
> Actually, put a Pokemon mask on and he might.


0k?? And Cornette is not going to fuck most of these tards so what's your point. Well on second thought he might actually let them fuck his wife and that's only if he watches.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

ceeder said:


> Kenny’s not going to fuck you.
> 
> Actually, put a Pokemon mask on and he might.


I'm sure he's willing to give out free prostate exams.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'll never understand the "person x gets laid more than you do" or "so and so will never fuck you" comments.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> It's simple, you're calling people idiots for having the opinion that Mandy does a better knee whilst saying something TRULY fucking stupid borne out of your AEW bias.
> 
> No actually, you're wrong. I voted Mandy cause it's funny seeing Omega fans cry


The fuck are you arguing my guy the two have no goddamn correlation or comparison. It’s easy to playfully *guess* that Punks return would generate extreme interest given that he’s been out 7 years. Genuinely believing that Mandy does her V-trigger better is what you call pure stupidity and AEW/Omega hatred, not a guess based off of what you thought someone’s drawing power could possibly be and the excitement/curiosity he could have possibly brought from both WWE fans and lapsed. Omega fans are not “crying” because it’s a legit brain dead comparison that doesn’t deserve the attention that it’s gotten. Like this is such a stupid conversation.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'll never understand the "person x gets laid more than you do" or "so and so will never fuck you" comments.


And I will never understand these people always talking out of their ass with the blah blah blah bs.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Good Bunny said:


>


Kenny practicing his ballet moves again, typical twinkletoes .

/s


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate Omega and would rather watch any Mandy match but common 😂


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Rhhodes said:


> The real question is...who did a better cartwheel?


The real question is who does a better V-Trigger? Kenny Omega or the video game character from Street Fighter who created it?



















Who has a better haduken??? Ryu or Omega?


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'll never understand the "person x gets laid more than you do" or "so and so will never fuck you" comments.


Sex is very highly regarded in north America, you have no value as a person if you don't have sex, that's what they think anyway. And it's also a very easy and cheap insult to fall back on to devalue someone's opinion. A low hanging fruit if you will.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The real Axel said:


> As much as I'm loving the dubbalo tears it's obviously Omega. Though it does seem like he's pulled them back a bit since the New Japan days. Used to look like he would damn near kill Okada, Naito, Sanada etc.


You ever see the AAA match with Fenix just prior to AEW starting up things? I genuinely cringe every time I see it. How Fenix wasn’t more injured than he was is beyond me.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'll never understand the "person x gets laid more than you do" or "so and so will never fuck you" comments.


Every time I see posts like this, I’m reminded that we’re talking to a lot of children pretending to be grown adults. And I feel the same way every time I see certain posters simping over female wrestlers.

Or they are still so amazed by sex and women in general that they believe it is something difficult to get. At some point everyone gets laid enough that they realize getting to sticking your dick in a vagina isn’t some Lord of the Rings epic that requires all this will and determination.

Kids…


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The problem with omega’s running knee is he runs all the way back just to thigh slap while executing the knee.

Mandy thigh slap as well but she does it quick to where it looks like it’s the opponent body is causing the noise.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I went through this entire thread and watched all the gifs and videos posted and even though Kenny tries to make his look so much more devastating like he rips a guys head off in his reactions, it seldom seems to lead to a win. You have a bigger chance of seeing another v trigger after a v trigger than the match ending with that overtly dramatic move. 

Hasn’t he spammed like several of these in a match and still lost? With his opponent no selling any kind of head or neck injury afterwards? 

Mandy’s are better to look at in my opinion, but that could also be due to the WWE’s production values. They pretty much rehearse these moves for the right shot so that it looks good on camera. 

For a lot of Kenny’s moves you can see behind the curtain. For example, that one where you saw the thigh slap and now you can’t unsee it. The fact they come out of nowhere following the initial tune up gives me a Sweet Chin Music/RKO kind of vibes which you don’t get from Kenny’s because he normally spams it or uses it as a setup for the One Wing Angel. 

This isn’t a conversation about who is the better wrestler. Mandy’s move is better than Omega’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I fully expect Kenny to win the subsequent poll of whom would you rather have sex with, Kenny or Mandy?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I fully expect Kenny to win the subsequent poll of whom would you rather have sex with, Kenny or Mandy?


That would be a tie for me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> That would be a tie for me


What do they say? Tie goes to the cummer OOPS! Runner.

But seriously, how could you resist this:


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> And I actually reckon that Omega gets more bitches than both of you combine, which is not that hard since you and obtr don't get any.


Maybe gets a few queens don't know about bitches to be honest.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Prosper said:


> The fuck are you arguing my guy the two have no goddamn correlation or comparison. It’s easy to playfully *guess* that Punks return would generate extreme interest given that he’s been out 7 years. Genuinely believing that Mandy does her V-trigger better is what you call pure stupidity and AEW/Omega hatred, not a guess based off of what you thought someone’s drawing power could possibly be and the excitement/curiosity he could have possibly brought from both WWE fans and lapsed. Omega fans are not “crying” because it’s a legit brain dead comparison that doesn’t deserve the attention that it’s gotten. Like this is such a stupid conversation.


As I said, you could make the exact same argument about you claiming Punk and Bryan would DOUBLE the viewership lmao that was a legit brain dead take. So you sitting here saying people are stupid for their opinion on this is funny when you are talking about hitting 2m viewership from those two, you were off by about huh, a full million hahahaha


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> I went through this entire thread and watched all the gifs and videos posted and even though Kenny tries to make his look so much more devastating like he rips a guys head off in his reactions, it seldom seems to lead to a win. You have a bigger chance of seeing another v trigger after a v trigger than the match ending with that overtly dramatic move.
> 
> Hasn’t he spammed like several of these in a match and still lost? With his opponent no selling any kind of head or neck injury afterwards?
> 
> ...


How dare you? Anyone and everyone who votes for Mandy is a troll. Trolls aren't supposed to use logic!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Bet Mandy Rose would have running knee’d that dog if tried biting her, in fact that dog wouldn’t have even tried to out of respect, suck it AEW Marks.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> The real question is who does a better V-Trigger? Kenny Omega or the video game character from Street Fighter who created it?
> 
> View attachment 134595
> 
> ...


That is embarrassing. Omega is such a dork.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

thisissting said:


> Maybe gets a few queens don't know about bitches to be honest.


Or Japanese schoolgirl like fetish objects.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Wrestling is supposed to be a fight, at least Mandy tries to look like she wants to kill her opponent whereas Kenny prances around like a fairy and runs awkwardly


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Kenny practicing his ballet moves again, typical twinkletoes .
> 
> /s


He doesn’t always do ballet. Sometimes it’s a bit of some Russian folk dancing, sometimes he just tap dances like Shirley Temple.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't understand why this is a thing 

Weird


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

So, the votes make it official. Mandy Rose has the better knee? 😀


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm going through all my gazillion open tabs on my phone closing them and I came across my post from a few months ago. I haven't been on this thread since page 3. Mandy ran away(pun intended) with this poll.

I tried to make he poll public but I guess cause it's been so long I didn't see the option to.

Happy New Years!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mandy Rose realized she could never exceed the honor of having a better knee strike than Kenny Omega and will retire.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

kenny's kneww strikes looks stupid as fuck. Mandy at least looks good.

Kenny's is still better then the Hardly Boyz


----------



## Serious_frusting (Oct 25, 2011)

I voted Mandy Rose. It actually does look better without the skipping


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Voted Mandy because it's hilarious how awful she is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kenny Omega jobbing to an OnlyFans chick.


----------

